# need help taming 2 budgies



## Galtier (Nov 15, 2017)

i have two budgies in one cage i got them at 3 months old. i have had them for about 2 months. the blue one(named hanzo) will not go near me unless i have food. the green one(named Genji) eats from my hand and hardly runs from my hand, he has a habit of nibbling on my fingers i dont know if this is good or bad. i have gotten the green one out of the cage but then he started climbing on it from the outside and i had to pick him up to get him inside( hope i didnt scare him;- any help or tips would be appreciated as i would love to bond with my feathered friends:green plet::lovie 1:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies!

If Genji is gently nibbling on your fingers, that's a good sign! He's comfortable enough with you to explore your hand. 

If you leave your budgies' cage door open in a budgie safe room with no other pets or doors/windows open, and they come out of the cage, you don't have to pick them up to get them back in. Most times they'll go back on their own. 

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care.  You'll find answers to most of your questions and great tips about taming and bonding in the "Taming and Bonding" section of the forums :thumbup: 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and your little budgies around the forums! We'd love to see pictures of them if you have any to share! hoto:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

StarlingWings has offered you excellent advice. :thumbup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Galtier (Nov 15, 2017)

*bird body language?*

i have two budgies. they get scared of me unless i offer food then they start to nibble me and i don´t know what that mean? 
the green one(genji) makes no noises when he nibbles me. he will occasionally do a hard bite but most of them are soft. and he will sometimes tug a bit
the problem i have is that all he does is nibble me constantly,it is all he wants to do with my hand, and i want to know what it means. thank you


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Genji is exploring your hand. 

Look through the stickies on taming and boding to learn more about how to go further with bonding with your two birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged the two threads you've started into one. 
You've asked the same question in both and the question was answered in the first thread you posted.

Please do not start multiple threads asking the same type of questions.

As stated, most basic questions have been answered in the Budgie Articles and the stickies throughout the forum.

Please read those articles and all of the stickies if you wish to learn the about your budgies and the best practices in caring for them.

If, after you've read everything, you then have questions, we will be happy to direct you to the proper threads and/or offer additional advice.

Best wishes!*


----------

